# Brand new QSI Titan and Aristo Dash 9



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Help, Trying to install new QSI Titan in a new Aristo Dash9. I have an NCE system and I am using a booster for the programming track that I purchased from Tonys. I cannot get anything to work on this. No sound, no movement. The NCE system has a function for programming QSI sound but nothing seems to work and the NCE manual does not explain the QSI function. The Dash 9 is PnP and I followed all the directions. The NCE will not read the decoder no matter what I do. I cannot program on the main, either. I know I am getting power to the decoder because I can hear the fan going. HELP! On page three of the QSI instructions there is a reference to telling the decoder it is operating wireless. I am operating wireless but not G-wire. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

What fan do you hear going? Did the decoder come with a fan? 

Can you describe the setup in more detail? Is the loco on a programming track? What is the booster you are using,and what throttle?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The "wireless" option is for the G-wire receiver only, so if that's off (CV 56.1=0) then that ain't it. (Of course, you may not be able to tell what it's set at if the programmer isn't recognizing the Titan.) You can try (if you haven't already) the reset by holding a magnet over the reed switch, powering up the Titan, then waiting 10 seconds or so for the board to say "reset." You can also try this, but remove the magnet after the headlight blinks slowly once; that will turn "off" the G-wire, just in case it was turned on. Forgive me also for being blatantly obvious, but you do have the speaker wired directly to the screw terminals, correct? The J2 row of pins on the "Aristo" version of the board are there for looks. They don't do anything. So, if the Aristo speaker is just plugged into the Aristo PC board (not the Titan), it's unlikely you're getting any sound at all to the speaker. 

That's about all the help I can provide. I use QSI's CV Manager software to do all my programming, so I'm not up on programming the boards via the NCE system. I couldn't begin to tell you things to look for in that arena. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your problem is well known to those of us who have recent Dash 9's.... there is a run of defective motherboards in them. 

Call Aristo.... Talk to Navin (only), he will send you a new board and wiring harness. 

Or you can send the loco back.... This has happened to about 4 friends of mine.... 

Known problem... nothing you can do to fix it except replace the mother board and wiring harness... not super tough, but kind of a pain... if you make enough noise, they will issue you a UPS "call tag" so you don't pay shipping. 

Aristo will definitely live up to their 5 year warranty, never seen it fail in 9-10 years.... best warranty in the industry. 

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

The loco is on a programming track. I am using an NCE system, ProcabR. The fan that can be heard is the fan that was supplied with the QSI Titan and wired to the screw terminals on the board. The speaker is wired to the QSI terminal. The loco operated perfectly in the DC mode. The NCE manual mentions changing CV62 on the QSI sound decoder to off in order to program the address. The system I have is about 8 years old and I do not know if that requirement is still valid. Greg, is there any way I can be sure the mother board is defective? As I said, the engine ran fine in DC mode. I am going to try to reset the board with reed switch and try again. If that does not work, back to Aristo it will go.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so now the situation is different, your first post indicated no response whatsoever. 

Now if it runs in DC mode, that means the mother board is probably fine. 

Now you cannot do something else, not sure of that yet. 

Can you read CV 1? Turn the switches so that the light switch and smoke switch is off... 

Now DOUBLE CHECK you have it in the socket correctly. 

Now what happens if you try to read CV1? (CV62 is not needed) 

If nothing, do the reset, and you should hear the word RESET .... if not, you are not resetting properly.

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I have tried to program the decoder on the program track. I turn off the lights and smoke. When I try to access the decoder, I get cannot read cv. I tried programming on the main and on the program track. I think it has something to do with the address or lack of address. I tried to reset through the three cv's in the QSI manual.. no good. I dont think i am getting to the decoder to read the cv.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

As far as the socket goes. from what i see the board can be plugged in one way only


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, you are right, programming on the main won't work unless it's responding there... which it apparently is not. 

You are not communicating on the program track. 

Do the reset with the magnet and DC like the manual says until you get it to say RESET.... 

After that it should respond to address 3. 

make sure your programming track is wired well (try a different loco) and don't do it on rollers. 

Do you have a different Aristo loco you can try? 

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, will the NCE system accept the address on the QSI as it would on any other decoder or do I have to play with CV17,18 and 29?


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I put my Shay on the program track to try that and it read the decoder(Zimo) and ran the loco fine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are making it a bit complex... to answer your question, you don't need to mess with the long address unless its set to a long address. And you could change cv29 to control if it was being used. 

BUT, you need to keep it simple... no matter WHAT, you should be able to read and write CV1... period... if that does not work, there is no reason to try anything more complex. 

Did you succeed to reset the decoder in DC mode? Since you say it runs fine on DC... that proves power is getting to the board through the track inputs, and the motor is connected to the outputs. 

Get it reset... make sure of where to connect the reed switch and if you can't do it... remove it from the loco, connect the track and speaker and try again. 

When you can read and write CV1, then proceed. 

what 2 terminals do you have the reed switch connected to? 

Greg 

p.s. it's easy to get the "short side" plugged in offset by one pin... easy...


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Most likley the mother board is still bad, I bought 3 of the new version D-9's and they ran fine under DC but when you took the dummy plug out and replaced it with a QSI or Revo the 

Loco wouldn't work at all. Navin sent new boards and now all is working correctly. Also to verify this do you have another loco you can plug the QSI into? Thats how we found our issue.

Jethro


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

AHH!!! good call Jethro! 

He said it ran fine under DC, I assumed that was with the QSI in place.... maybe he meant it ran fine under DC, but no QSI and the stock shorting plug... 

Yep, that is the bad motherboard... 

I did not do a good job of questioning. 

Kenny... does it run under DC with the QSI in? 

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, I should have made it clear, my bad. The engine ran fine on DC with no QSI and the shorting plug in place. I will call Aristo today. I do not have another loco to try the QSI in. Kenny


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, bad motherboard... they ONLY test on DC... kind of, well, stupid since they sell a decoder that fits in the socket. 

Exact same issue as others... works with shorting plug in place, but the socket is not "wired right" or something else. 

Well known problem, get hold of Navin... 

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

You were right. I was making things way too complicated. Tried reseting QSI with reed switch, that worked. Put back on programming track and I was able to access the QSI board. I am glad it was not the MB. I must have read way too much into the QSI instructions. The NCE programmed long address just fine using the NCE cab prompts. Thanks for everybodys help. Thanks Greg.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Kenny, check out Decoder Pro. It makes a big difference reading and writing most CVs. 

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Decoder Pro is not quite up to snuff yet with the Titan, too many new features.... since the specific decoder code "tables" are from volunteers, it will lag a bit. 

For now, it's much easier to use QSI's CVManager. Don't know if you can use it without the QSI programmer dongle. 

Greg


----------

